# Anybody have a crush on any elves? (not movie)



## Confusticated (Feb 11, 2003)

Okay, the poll is just an extra, inspired by a conversation between Galdor and I. Thanks to Gothmog for adding it!
****************************


So, who has a crush on an elf? I'm talking about the books here, not the movie. 
Please explain what you like about them. Please don't leave me hanging like this - someone come forth?


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Feb 11, 2003)

i like Elrond 'cos he seems..........well nice && he's brave..i'll just go now
( i'm not a freak!!!)


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 11, 2003)

I've been madly in love with Luthien for years, but I had a hard time coming up with reasons why she should prefer me to Beren.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 11, 2003)

FoolOfATook, thanks for sharing, now I better understand that she is your favorite elf. But how can it be that someone with such fine taste as that, would be even a bit smitten with me.



> _Originally posted by Liat_ravensong _
> *
> ( i'm not a freak!!!) *





I admire that you would be willing to post that about Elrond though, because there is a possible connotation that goes with this; that is the confusion of having a crush on an elf, with lusting after that elf. But it is not so! At least, that is not what I am looking for here... at least not specificly.

While the elves add an element of time and sorrow (which is in my opinion, closely tied in with the former) to these tales, and add the element of immortality - a thing that is superficially ideal in the eyes of many humans, they also add other things, that while smaller in the scheme of Middle-earth, are important nonetheless. 
But before I touch on those, I'll go with the time, sorrow, and immortality. When we read these stories we can glimpse the events as we imagine they may be seen through the experience of the characters. Perhaps more relevant to the point I am making - we experience the events along side those characters. We as mortals can therefore experience, through the immortal elves, what immortality may be like. We can also catch glimpses (more so in The Silmarillion and in HoMe) of how immortals may see advantages in mortality. To me, these things make the passing of time, and death - the end of all things (btw I am not religious) seem more natural and just plain okay even if not easier to accept.

We get to know people who have lived through ages of the world. For me this enriches the experience of reading about the history of Middle-earth, because unlike real world history, we see the changes of many many years effecting specific people as they live through all of it, rather than seeing specific people exist for just a short time within that span of many years. For me this fact causes not only a sorrow that is there for us as readers as we look back in time and through many years (as we may do with our own history), but as we do this with people (the immortal characters) that are of that history, we are directly relating to people in that history in our looking back over it because they too, with their long lives can look back at the ages having experienced them, and in this, the entire history of Middle-earth parallels the way we view our own lifetime - not just sorrow but nostalgia too, comes into play here because of that parallel.

Enough gibberish, right? Let's get down to the crushes .

Other pleasant things (those smaller but important nonetheless) about having the elves in the story, for me, would be the meeting of men with the immortals, and the beauty of the immortals.
Both of those things tie in with time and sorrow - the meeting of elves with mortals is special, for me, because as a mortal who adores the elves, I relate to the mortals such as Sam Gamgee, and the people of Beor, in that I can both imagine, and to a degree envy, but for them am happy, for the experience that they are having.

Beauty - that of the elves is complex, more so than I have the ability to put into words, but much of it, for me, it because of the sorrow, among other things such as their wisdom, often kindness, and ability with the arts - all arts.

All of these things make_ some_ of the elves, the males in specific, _almost_... the perfect men.
Note that I say_ some_ (and note that I said _ almost_, which I will get to in a bit). These would be those whose personality and roles strike me because they contain the things that I admire aboout men that I admire. Gildor, for example (yes, he is the one - how many thought it was Finrod?) is in my opinion, as kind, wise, and merry as can be. Couple that with the facts that he is an elf and is therefore beautifully spoken, probably excellent beyond any human in any form of art that he might take up, excellent with the overall use of his body, is extremely close to the natural Earth (or rather Imbar), he has lived through much and will have done a lot of thinking in his time, and his seemingly infinte youth, and you have an amazing elf. But of all those things there is only one area where a human would be lacking (at least enough that it matters), youth everlasting (at least to the eyes of men) - this is one place where_ almost_ comes in.

The other place where_ almost_ comes in is that they can not be the perfect men because they aren't men and they are not for us. I would not go as far as saying that it is entirely unnatural, because it has happend, but I see it (union of elf and human) as something that is darn close to being unnatural. So, while I may have a crush on Gildor, or you Elrond, and though I love Finrod dearly, I feel a line that can not be crossed in this, that is I am not in love with them, though maybe some people are. I view them as almost sacred. If I did not, I would probably spend the rest of my life wishing for Finrod instead of finding a man.
They are something of a dream of a dream. That is, I do not, and would not dream of being with them as a wife, but there is the idea that such a dream could be if that element of sacred, of unnatural, were not there.

That at least, is much of my view on it.

Why Gildor? He is still so merry and playful in all of his wisdom and age. He was also very nice to the hobbits . 

But I am also very fond of Finrod (who I love more than any other), and recently I discovered Pengolodh, and like him much for his intelligence and beautiful wording.

Whew... Didn't intend to go into an essay on the topic.


----------



## FoolOfATook (Feb 11, 2003)

> FoolOfATook, thanks for sharing, now I better understand that she is your favorite elf. But how can it be that someone with such fine taste as that, would be even a bit smitten with me.



I'd say that you answered your own question, in a way.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 11, 2003)

Elladan, I don't know why. He has a tiny part in LOTR.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 11, 2003)

Why Elladan and not Elrohir? Just wondering. 

I guess I was always smitten with Galadriel, but this was never physical infatuation or anything, just admiration of her wisdom and labours.


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks for agreeing that i'm not a freak, & i don't think it matters how large the part is. I t's like you glimse someone & you just click with the tiny part of them that you see, whether or not it gives you a great insight into that character or not. I mean put all the characters that you like into real life & they wouldn't be so great but with all the great things that they do & are you can't help but feel drawn to them. Thats my view at any rate!


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Feb 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Why Elladan and not Elrohir? Just wondering. *


I don't have any idea... they are supposed to be alike.


----------



## leggysnow (Feb 13, 2003)

I know that you said not from the movie- so let me just make this clear that the Legolas I fell in love with was read to me when I was eight.

 

Always thought he was the coolest character- kind of like Robin Hood- and since I'm Marion (with an O, not an A!) we kind of go hand in hand... Besides- he was all wise and knowing, and sang songs, and was the coolest archer by far...

And I don't know if any of you ever played the olllld late 80s/early 90s computer game- The Two Towers....one of those text-based ones- but you played the Fellowship characters, and Legolas was just the coolest. (Gimli was pretty nice too, but...) He was the best looking, never died, could use all different kinds of weapons...

*sigh*

ah the good ol' days.

I think we still have that game... if only we could hook that old computer back up again... *falls into blissfull memories of Windows 3.1*


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 14, 2003)

Well, thanks for sharing!

One thing I always liked about Legolas is his singing and his joking.

Elladan and Elrohir! When I first read LotR back in March there was something that stuck me about them too. I think it was just because they were elves, and I was glad that they showed up! hehehe... They have nice names too.

So anyone else out there? Who could resist the humour and charm of Gildor Inglorion.


Note to ithrynluin: if you are reading this, I hope you read my second post too!


----------



## Elfhelm25 (Feb 14, 2003)

Oh , what a question . 
I also had a big thing for Elrond of the books . Mmmmm....fond memories ...........
After a ways , my tastes also opened doors for such others as Glorfindel , Fingolfin ............
Mmmmmmmmm( dreamy stupur )
No , its not freaky to have a crush on elves . Its very Fingolfin to Fingolfin about all the elves...........Well , Fingolfin everyone .


----------



## Liat_ravensong (Feb 18, 2003)

YEY! another Elrond liker! Good for you!


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 19, 2003)

I personally have a thing for elves that are not Tolkien dreampt. I love the Forgotten Realm Series dark elf character Drizzt Do' Urden. I'm just "smittin" with dark elves.


----------



## menchu (Feb 22, 2003)

Bah, what's wrong with hobbits?!


----------



## Emowyn (Feb 22, 2003)

I would also like to make it clear that although Orli bloom is extreamly fit (All bow down to the king) the actual char Legolas in the film wasn't as good as he is in the book. I mean he's actually quite humorous in the book, and the bit at helms deep with Gimi is timeless. I also like Glorfindel, he's a pretty cool char. I'm reading Silmaril. at the mo so I don't know, I may fall in love again  lol


----------



## Ithrynluin (Feb 26, 2003)

> *by Nóm*
> We as mortals can therefore experience, through the immortal elves, what immortality may be like. We can also catch glimpses (more so in The Silmarillion and in HoMe) of how immortals may see advantages in mortality. To me, these things make the passing of time, and death - the end of all things (btw I am not religious) seem more natural and just plain okay even if not easier to accept.



Ever since I read Tolkien for the first time, I have felt the same way, although I was unable to put my finger on this, or find the right words to express it.



> All of these things make some of the elves, the males in specific, almost... the perfect men.



You say they are _almost_ perfect men - each thing that you say about Gildor is the perfect quality, the most idealistic and desired; but I'm not sure I understand your reasoning very well: 



> But of all those things there is only one area where a human would be lacking (at least enough that it matters), youth everlasting (at least to the eyes of men) - this is one place where almost comes in.



How does this make Elves ALMOST perfect? They excel Men's work and skills in every respect, and in addition they are immortal (and immortality has been desired by Mankind since their beginnings). They *are* the perfect men/women.

I do understand and agree with your second _almost_, I'm just not sure I agree with you on the "unnatural" issue. I think that relationships between the races of Man and Elf do not happen simply because they are not meant to be, not because they are unnatural. To me unnatural means something that defies the laws of nature, and that which defies the laws of nature defies "God" who created that nature. I don't see the Elf-Man uniouns as violations against nature, not even in the slightest bit. 

I know you don't see them as a violation either, and that you had something else in mind. As usual I have strayed far off the path which is why I will end my rant on this matter right here, right now. 



> I view them as almost sacred. If I did not, I would probably spend the rest of my life wishing for Finrod instead of finding a man.
> They are something of a dream of a dream. That is, I do not, and would not dream of being with them as a wife, but there is the idea that such a dream could be if that element of sacred, of unnatural, were not there.



These are beautiful thoughts, and (again) I feel likewise. Thank you for sharing them.


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *You say they are almost perfect men - each thing that you say about Gildor is the perfect quality, the most idealistic and desired; but I'm not sure I understand your reasoning very well:
> 
> [quote removed]
> ...




Ah, I was unclear with that first _almost_, I just ment that immortality is one of the 2 areas where they fall short of being the perfect men. 

To expand on immortality being a reason that elves are not the perfect men, I'll use the example of Andreth the woman who loved Aegnor an elf, but they did not get together.

Andreth speaks with Aegnor's brother Finrod about this, and among other things she brings up this:

"I would not have troubled him, when my short youth was spent. I would not have hobbled as a hag after his bright feet, when I could no longer run beside him!" 

to which Finrod replies:

"Maybe not, So you feel now. But do you think of him? He would 
not have run before thee. He would have stayed at thy side to uphold thee. Then pity thou wouldst have had in every hour, pity inescapable. He would not have thee so shamed." 




> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _*
> I know you don't see them as a violation either, and that you had something else in mind. As usual I have strayed far off the path which is why I will end my rant on this matter right here, right now. *


I did use _unnatural_ for lack of a better word:


> I would not go as far as saying that it is entirely unnatural, because it has happend, but I see it (union of elf and human) as something that is darn close to being unnatural.


"Darn close" hehehe!

"Unnatural" because I view them as being... of a higher order, I guess would be the term most fitting.

All of this is not to exclude the female elves, but since I do not view women as potential mates, I would not even consider questioning a female elf as such. I do not overlook the possability of a man having attraction to a female elf, I just don't think that I know that point of view well enough to comment on it. One thing I have obsevred, is that far more women claim to have some kind of thing for an elf than do men.



> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _*
> These are beautiful thoughts, and (again) I feel likewise. Thank you for sharing them. *


You're welcomed, and thanks for reading it.


----------



## Anira the Elf (Feb 26, 2003)

If you are reading the Sil. than Beleg Strongbow is who I chose to fall in love with. The way he talks, acts and looks is just ... intoxicating.( the best word I could think of.)


----------



## Confusticated (Feb 28, 2003)

I can perfectly understand what is to like about Beleg. Though I imagine him as more level tempered, and predictable, which is not to say he is flawed in any way, just that I prefer the ancient wisdom and merry playfulness of Gildor.



> No , its not freaky to have a crush on elves . Its very Fingolfin to Fingolfin about all the elves...........Well , Fingolfin everyone .


But is it freaky to use the word Fingolfin as a verb? 



> Bah, what's wrong with hobbits?!


But we have those, they are just a little taller sometimes.


----------



## Baromir (Mar 1, 2003)

What about Lady Arwen? I mean, the way they describe her in the book, it's almost like she glows. I just kind of have a thing for elves anyway, so, hey, why not her?


----------



## Gothmog (Mar 12, 2003)

*"Which elf do you like more than the other?"*

There you go Nom. On poll.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 12, 2003)

I voted for Galdor because he makes me swoon!

*Swoons*


----------



## Anamatar IV (Mar 12, 2003)

I voted for Gildor. For two reasons:

He is a Calaquendi.

He got the Hobbits drunk!

But seriously now, he had all those wise sayings like advice is a dangerous gift and so forth.


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 12, 2003)

I like Gildor more for pretty much the same reasons as you do, Nóm.
We don't get much insight into Galdor's character, he just deals out some advice. There's no "colour" to his character - in the book that is. I don't doubt he's interesting and fascinating otherwise.


----------



## spirit (Mar 13, 2003)

i woted fro galgor..dunno y. i aint read the book


----------



## Galdor (Mar 13, 2003)

Check it out Nom, Galdor's winning.....woohoo, what did I tell you?


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 13, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Galdor _
> *Check it out Nom, Galdor's winning.....woohoo, what did I tell you?  *





> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *i woted fro galgor..dunno y. i aint read the book *



Yeah, seems like people really appreciate him and know what they're talking about.


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Mar 13, 2003)

> I had no idea Dain, Thanks for sharing. I might have thought you were mocking this thread... but then I realized you wouldn't do such a thing.
> 
> But should anyone feel the need to mock (not that anyone owuld)... why not mock my second post.


Nah... mocking ain't my style, except when it comes to the Legolas Lovers. heh heh heh. Anyways I just wrote that because Galdor FORCED me to vote for Galdor! He held me at sword point!

Anyways Nom when are ya gonna post in Mists Unknown again? I have no idea who or what your character is.


----------



## spirit (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ithrynluin _
> *Yeah, seems like people really appreciate him and know what they're talking about.  *



ha ha, very funny. atleast i m truthful. i aint hers of him but i jus voted for him


----------



## Ithrynluin (Mar 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by spirit _
> *ha ha, very funny. atleast i m truthful. i aint hers of him but i jus voted for him *



Truthful about what? Voting randomly? What's the point? Wouldn't you rather read the book and then vote? Because your vote doesn't mean much now.


----------



## Kellivara (Mar 14, 2003)

lol yea it does! votes mean everything! *stix tongue out* lol! I voted for Galdor too.


----------



## legolasismine (Mar 14, 2003)

Well I had a crush on legolas while he was in the book I admired the character alot and now I love Legolas in the movie to but I liked Galador too.


----------



## Beleg (Mar 15, 2003)

hasn't anyone yet said that he/she had a Crush on Luthien?


----------



## menchu (Mar 15, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Beleg_strongbow _
> *hasn't anyone yet said that he/she had a Crush on Luthien?  *


Most guys I bet, hahahahaha!
(my friends at least)


----------



## Confusticated (Mar 19, 2003)

Hmm.. I suppose Galdor of TTF was correct, more people like Galdor more than Gildor. Ah well.

Anyhow, I read Laws and Costums and other things and have concluded that elves loving men is a result of the marring of Arda. Such loves are griefs, but these unions are turned to good.

In this light, I think one could say that these unions are unnatural.

Now is a man's love for an elf a result of the marring? If we are to think that Arda Unmarred would have been a world without grief, and I am to take my conclusion about the elves as fact, then I must conclude that yes, love for an elf by a man is also a result of the marring.

This causes me to ask: were the exceptions where a human loved an elf caused by special marring of that human?

I believe so, but I wonder what others think.


----------



## spirit (Mar 19, 2003)

an i really that random?...jus cause i voted for someone cause i dont know them ... or even heard of them?


----------



## Inderjit S (Mar 23, 2003)

> Most guys I bet, hahahahaha!



I never really had a crush on Luthien, though I did have one on Finduilas and Eowyn.


----------



## Bombadillo (Mar 23, 2003)

eowyn has a special place in my heart, but luthien too...
luthien seems so carefree but knows whats the problem with the world, i love that...
and I live most certain, but she isn't an elf, my sweet little goldberry....


----------

